# approx 1 YO male FL



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yvonne Sargent posted her neighbor had a boy dumped last week in their yard. She's in Winter Garden fL- [email protected]
He's really cute and is house broken with some manners even. I cannot imagine someone dropping off a young dog....
no chip, no ads in papers, no answer to signage. edit: he appears to be full Golden, and maybe even well bred Golden...dk if he is neutered or not.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you have any pictures or links?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I do, but I do not know how to email from my texts.... if you drop her an email she is far more skilled at that sort of tech skill.
I need a teen around to do most anything like that!
He's really cute. Looks about year old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I cant imagine dropping off any dog, young or even worse old. Hope this sweetie finds his new loving home.


----------

